# Harley’s waiting thread!! Baby pics!!!!



## daisysmaid

A while back I posted a thread to find a name for this pretty little girl and now I'm back to start a waiting thread for her first kids!!!! We have a ways to go but I'm just so excited to see what she gives me she was bred to an f2 mini lamancha buck.He's black and white and so stinking cute. Here is a picture of her before she was bred when I first got her and a picture today. She was out in with the buck on December 1, 2018


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout

What a little beauty! Do you have a picture of the buck she's bred to?


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid

Goat_Scout said:


> What a little beauty! Do you have a picture of the buck she's bred to?


I do....let me find it


----------



## daisysmaid

here is the buck I used for Harley. He's an f2 minimancha


----------



## Goat_Scout

He's so cuteeeeeee! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove

How exciting! She is purebred Nigerian?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

beautiful!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

beautiful!


----------



## daisysmaid

SalteyLove said:


> How exciting! She is purebred Nigerian?


She is


----------



## daisysmaid

We are starting to get a little udder!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## daisysmaid

I know, I'm used to standard sized dairy goats with udders like this







it will be interesting milking her lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Milking minis was never fun for me. (rofl) That's why I'm switching to mainly Nubians!


----------



## daisysmaid

I love my standards but man they eat a lot!!!! Trying out the mini thing for fun.


----------



## daisysmaid

We have the first bit of mucus!! Not the labor kind but the preparation stuff lol


----------



## toth boer goats

They can lose their mucus plug a month or so prior to kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid

Does anybody know how many kids are average for a first freshener to have? Obviously it’s anybody’s guess what she is having but I’m interested as this is my first time with a mini


----------



## ksalvagno

Anywhere from 1 to 4.


----------



## daisysmaid

ksalvagno said:


> Anywhere from 1 to 4.


Haha, thanks lol


----------



## TexasGoatMan

I can't say about the mini breeds but my experience with Nubians and Sannan is usually 2 kids and sometimes just one.


----------



## toth boer goats

With boers, it can be 1 to 3 depending.


----------



## daisysmaid

I think her belly is getting lower, what do you guys think?


----------



## Boerz

Hi Daisysmaid ! Beautiful girl you got there ! Can’t answer your question since i’m new owning goats but i’m waiting as well for my first kidding i just don’t have a due date haha , wish you that everything goes smoothly ! I’ll follow your thread to see those cuties (sorry my english isnt perfect)


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## daisysmaid

More mucus this morning clear and small anounts


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oooooo! Exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## daisysmaid

At the earliest day 145 is April 26th so we still have about 12 days....


----------



## daisysmaid

daisysmaid said:


> At the earliest day 145 is April 26th so we still have about 12 days....


At least lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

daisysmaid said:


> A while back I posted a thread to find a name for this pretty little girl and now I'm back to start a waiting thread for her first kids!!!! We have a ways to go but I'm just so excited to see what she gives me she was bred to an f2 mini lamancha buck.He's black and white and so stinking cute. Here is a picture of her before she was bred when I first got her and a picture today. She was out in with the buck on December 1, 2018
> View attachment 150327
> View attachment 150329
> View attachment 150331
> View attachment 150333


She is ADORABLE VERY CUTE!!!!!!:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## daisysmaid

Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

She's getting bigger by the day!! Look how cute that little udder is


----------



## daisysmaid

Different color mucus this morning


----------



## toth boer goats

Completely normal late term.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> Completely normal late term.


How long is this "normal" before kidding? I know every doe is different but what do you tend to see with your herd? Thanks in advance


----------



## daisysmaid

She didn't want to come out for breakfast this morning...


----------



## toth boer goats

A month or so prior.

Get a temp in case.
Is she swollen around the ankles?
Walking on egg shells?

Her udder isn't tight yet. 

Test her ketones.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> A month or so prior.
> 
> Get a temp in case.
> Is she swollen around the ankles?
> Walking on egg shells?
> 
> Her udder isn't tight yet.
> 
> Test her ketones.


I didn't notice her walking funny at all, no temp, she's eating this afternoon. She's had thin clear mucus for probably the last 2-3 weeks I would say if my memory is correct. Changed colors two days ago.


----------



## daisysmaid

More progress pictures I just knew you guys wanted more lol


----------



## daisysmaid

A lot more mucus plug this morning!! How much longer????


----------



## Dwarf Dad

You can still spell correctly, so she hasn't held out long enough!


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> You can still spell correctly, so she hasn't held out long enough!


Haha soooo true lol! Thanks for that I needed to be reminded of doe code. Made my morning


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, the doe code of honor rules.


----------



## daisysmaid

I literally thought she was dead this morning the way she was laid out flat sleeping!! Didn't wake up until I banged the grain bucket on their gate....then she popped right up. I about had a heart attack!


----------



## Boerz

I'm in the same situation , still waiting .. mine shed her mucus plug a while ago , and she also plays the « dead goat » laying flat lol i guess its time for a bet who's gonna kid first ! haha


----------



## daisysmaid

Boerz said:


> View attachment 153537
> I'm in the same situation , still waiting .. mine shed her mucus plug a while ago , and she also plays the « dead goat » laying flat lol i guess its time for a bet who's gonna kid first ! haha


These goats are so funny!!! I just love them I'm trying to have fun guessing how many she's going to have as well!! So, I'm guessing with yours two doelings  and yours will probably go first. Only reason I say that, because I have no info to really know, is mine have been making me crazy ever since I bred them why stop now. Lol


----------



## Boerz

Hahaha i just wish both of us that they go real soon otherwise she’ll win and drive me crazy :$ I don’t have a due date so honestly i have no idea , i ´m guessing you’ll have twins at least by her size  

I’ll keep checking updates on your thread and wish you an easy kidding & healthy kids


----------



## daisysmaid

I don’t have an exact due date either she should have been in heat the day we put her in with the buck which would put her due date for April 26th however she was with him for a month lol!!!! Sending good kidding vibes your way


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my. (doh)


----------



## daisysmaid

She’s busting at the seams......literally lol lol any guess on number of kids she might have???


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## Sfgwife

Boerz said:


> View attachment 153537
> I'm in the same situation , still waiting .. mine shed her mucus plug a while ago , and she also plays the « dead goat » laying flat lol i guess its time for a bet who's gonna kid first ! haha


This is THE most funny thing! Poor goatie all pittiful and thinks she might die of no treats when she is miserable. Hahahhahaha!


----------



## goatblessings

How many is always a guess - at least twins - I had two FF give me triplets this year- nubians at that - minis tend to have a whole herd from what I hear.....


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> View attachment 153919


Triplets.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, I’m in a bit of a predicament. This is a very skiddish goat still so checking ligaments is out of the question unless I chase her around which in her condition I don’t want to do. Are there other visual signs to look for as far as ligaments?


----------



## Boerz

Dropped belly & tight udder thats about it i guess


----------



## daisysmaid

Boerz said:


> Dropped belly & tight udder thats about it i guess


How's your girl doing??? Still hanging onto those babies??


----------



## Boerz

daisysmaid said:


> How's your girl doing??? Still hanging onto those babies??


Honestly i have no idea why she hasnt kidded yet she is huge and almost has issues breathing while laying down lol i will let you know when she does !!


----------



## Boerz

Here , took a screen shot from the camera she is huge


----------



## daisysmaid

Boerz said:


> View attachment 154027
> Here , took a screen shot from the camera she is huge


Wow!! Ya she looks ready to me!!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is big.


----------



## daisysmaid

So boy does she have some space there!!! How long can she go on like this?? Before actual labor??


----------



## Boerz

daisysmaid said:


> So boy does she have some space there!!! How long can she go on like this?? Before actual labor??
> View attachment 154045


I know you probably don't want my point of view but ..i would say quite a while (rofl)
She looks exactly as mine i mean they cant go longer i hope.. lol


----------



## daisysmaid

Boerz said:


> I know you probably don't want my point of view but ..i would say quite a while (rofl)
> She looks exactly as mine i mean they cant go longer i hope.. lol


Gosh you wouldn't think right!!!


----------



## SalteyLove

daisysmaid said:


> So boy does she have some space there!!! How long can she go on like this?? Before actual labor??
> View attachment 154045


Her udder doesn't look anywhere near ready! Doesn't look like the kids have dropped down on the right side. I'd say a couple more weeks if I had to guess.


----------



## daisysmaid

Side view


----------



## Goat_Scout

Her udder still has a little ways to fill. But, it could fill up completely in just a matter of hours so I wouldn't give up on her yet. 

She's looking so good!!!


----------



## LockeEstates

This is about the size of Lady Spot's udder! Though I have been told by my sister that my MiniMancha is not pregnant. She was in with the Alpine male that fathered Puff little girl. I am worried she may have trouble kidding if she is expecting.


----------



## daisysmaid

Goat_Scout said:


> Her udder still has a little ways to fill. But, it could fill up completely in just a matter of hours so I wouldn't give up on her yet.
> 
> She's looking so good!!!


I didn't get to see her mom or dad so not even sure what to expect as far as a first freshener.....wish I knew I'm excited though!!!!


----------



## LockeEstates

Do not worry. When Angel FF we were not home and I felt a bit left out but she let me love on her babies as if trying to make up for disappointing me. She had had twins and I wish I had been there to witness it.


----------



## daisysmaid

Seriously sooooo funny!!! As I was on labor watch with my other doe Harley got stuck on her belly lol


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m thinking she’s dropped a bit. What do you all think? I mean I’m thinking she looks smaller on the right side as well compared to yesterday


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## daisysmaid

Udder development? Also, seems her tailhead area is changing.....


----------



## SalteyLove

Looking good - I'd say a few more weeks to go yet!


----------



## toth boer goats

She does have a little ways to go.
Her tail has that late term pregnancy droop.


----------



## Maureen

Waiting...


----------



## daisysmaid

Maureen said:


> Waiting...


Me too


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> She does have a little ways to go.
> Her tail has that late term pregnancy droop.


Ya, every time she takes a step that tail just goes along with it lol floppy to say the least. I'm hoping to see a big change in her udder tomorrow but not sure what to expect.


----------



## Boerz

Hold on ! Won’t be long mine kidded this morning


----------



## daisysmaid

So, no signs of labor but this is happening!!??!??


----------



## ksalvagno

As long as it goes back in, just keep an eye on it. Vaginal prolapse.


----------



## daisysmaid

ksalvagno said:


> As long as it goes back in, just keep an eye on it. Vaginal prolapse.


It stayed out like that for about 5 mins or so then went back in until she laid down and it looked like this!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh no! Prolapses are no fun. Tell her to stop messing with you!


----------



## QNQ Boers

I have a doe that has a prolapse similar looking to this one.


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh no! Prolapses are no fun. Tell her to stop messing with you!


Do you notice if when they prolapse they have higher number of kids?? Just trying to figure out why this young lady would do that...


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m thinking according to the records since she hasn’t given birth yet she is still about 2 weeks out!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Had a doe prolapse like that a few years back. She ended up having quads. All the others that I have seen have prolapse has no less than 3 kids. But really it can happen with almost any number. Like other said as long as it goes back in she should be fine. I would just really watch her and try your best to be there for the delivery. You can also sprinkle some sugar on it when you catch it out for longer than a minute or so.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prolapses can be caused by multiple kids, too hereditary, too breeding back too soon.

As long as it goes back in before drying, you are good.
Don't let it stay out too long. 

A vet may have to put a stitch there to keep it in, worse case.

You will have to keep a close eye on her and be there at kidding time.
If the prolapse is out at birthing time, it will have to be put back in so she can kid. 
Do know, the tissue tears easy, if that happens, the doe will bleed out, so a vet if that time comes and she is prolapsed, may be wise, if it is in the way.


----------



## daisysmaid

toth boer goats said:


> Prolapses can be caused by multiple kids, too hereditary, too breeding back too soon.
> 
> As long as it goes back in before drying, you are good.
> Don't let it stay out too long.
> 
> A vet may have to put a stitch there to keep it in, worse case.
> 
> You will have to keep a close eye on her and be there at kidding time.
> If the prolapse is out at birthing time, it will have to be put back in so she can kid.
> Do know, the tissue tears easy, if that happens, the doe will bleed out, so a vet if that time comes and she is prolapsed, may be wise, if it is in the way.


Well, I would say either hereditary or heavy with kids. She's a first freshener. You guys are so amazing with all of your support and info!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## daisysmaid

Here's my little stinker today


----------



## daisysmaid

She's still doing good. Only puffs out when she lays down


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm praying for a safe, easy delivery!!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I can't tell if her udder is filling out or not...


----------



## SandyNubians

How is harley this morning?


----------



## daisysmaid

Harley is actually finally warming up to me!! She has never willingly come up to me and this morning she licked hay off of my back!! She was very very loud this morning an no signs of prolapsing!! No signs of labor either


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww:inlove: I always love it when skittish does finally start trusting you and realize you aren't there to hurt them.

I would say she probably has only 2 (maybe 3) weeks max before she kids. She started to get her udder on march 29th(almost 6 weeks ago). Most FF start to get one 8 weeks before kidding, so hopefully not much longer to go! That's kinda how I figure rough due dates for ones that I have no idea on.


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Awww:inlove: I always love it when skittish does finally start trusting you and realize you aren't there to hurt them.
> 
> I would say she probably has only 2 (maybe 3) weeks max before she kids. She started to get her udder on march 29th(almost 6 weeks ago). Most FF start to get one 8 weeks before kidding, so hopefully not much longer to go! That's kinda how I figure rough due dates for ones that I have no idea on.


Oh that's fantastic!! What a great way to figure it out thanks for that. I'm so happy she is finally starting to trust me too! Definitely not to the point where she will let me feel her udder or ligaments but huge success this morning!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Her udder says she has a ways to go, but they can fill over night. She does have one starting there.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Good Luck!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Afternoon pics of Harley do nothing for her lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ooooo. She's looking much wider now!


----------



## daisysmaid

Ya she's full of something in there lol


----------



## SandyNubians

I'll bet she's got 3 little cuties in there. And just for fun I'll say 2 does 1 buck.


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Ya she's full of something in there lol
> View attachment 154845





SandyNubians said:


> I'll bet she's got 3 little cuties in there. And just for fun I'll say 2 does 1 buck.


And one of the lil doelings needs be named blueberry! Harley looks round as a blueberry. Hahahahaha!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sfgwife said:


> And one of the lil doelings needs be named blueberry! Harley looks round as a blueberry. Hahahahaha!


She sure does!:funnytech:


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> And one of the lil doelings needs be named blueberry! Harley looks round as a blueberry. Hahahahaha!


I love it!!


----------



## aggal30

My first fresheners typically have one or two. I raise Nigerians and I would expect a bit more udder before she kids. Mine usually get at least a full hand full up to softball size. Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid

aggal30 said:


> My first fresheners typically have one or two. I raise Nigerians and I would expect a bit more udder before she kids. Mine usually get at least a full hand full up to softball size. Good luck!


Thank you without feeling I would say her udder is about a small hand full size right now but it looks like she is expanding more towards the top. I'm expecting twins, but will be happy with whatever she blesses me with if everyone involved is healthy.


----------



## daisysmaid

Belly's getting closer to the ground!!


----------



## MadCatX

awwww precious and that mini alien geught buck is a pretty boy.


----------



## daisysmaid

Updated pics of Harley today!! Think we figured out her due date is the 15th. That is 145 days.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

She's not that wide.lol She doesn't even need a sign.


----------



## daisysmaid

So, she had just finished going to the bathroom when I snapped this pic so that why her area is so pouched out like that but she has been passing a lot more of her mucus plug today.....


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> So, she had just finished going to the bathroom when I snapped this pic so that why her area is so pouched out like that but she has been passing a lot more of her mucus plug today.....
> View attachment 155223


Is it poofin out like that normal for her when she pees?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Going to have two in the maternity ward!


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> Is it poofin out like that normal for her when she pees?


Well, that started a little while back. But she was out like that for longer periods of time, we were all worried about her prolapsing. Now she looks normal except flabby when she's not doing anything strenuous such as, peeing, standing up on stuff, laying down..... I'm watching her super close so I can be there when she goes into labor in case of an emergency.


----------



## daisysmaid

No babies, no signs of labor.


----------



## daisysmaid

Scratch that, we might be onto something...... seems her girly parts have elongated and are constantly moist with some clear stuff..what do you guys think???


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, I thought bubble was like that too. A lot of goo, and very elongated vulva. She had another due date of may 3rd and the date I for sure saw her bred for may 25th. She is still going strong, so definitely due on the 25th. Could definitely be something though. Every doe is different. Just keep an eye on her, just in case!


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Well, I thought bubble was like that too. A lot of goo, and very elongated vulva. She had another due date of may 3rd and the date I for sure saw her bred for may 25th. She is still going strong, so definitely due on the 25th. Could definitely be something though. Every doe is different. Just keep an eye on her, just in case!


So, all four goats that were part of a buck breakout were given lute by the vet. Then put in with the appropriate sized buck on their next heat cycle for one month. Two gave birth about 3 weeks ago and the third yesterday. Harley is the only remaining doe.....


----------



## SandyNubians

Come on Harley, stop making your mama wait!

Hmm, she was probably bred her next cycle about 3 weeks later. Which would put her due right at about now. I think it definitely could be a sign she is close. I think my doe was just messing with me. All my other does get an elongated vulva the last 1-3 days before they kid! Hopefully she is not messing with you.


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m still holding out for mother’s day babies!!!! Come on girls the time is now!! It’s only 11:30am right now we’ve got lots of daylight left onder:


----------



## toth boer goats

The wait is torture.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on girl, give momma her Mother's Day present...she's been very patient!


----------



## daisysmaid

I don’t think it’s happening today....


----------



## healthyishappy




----------



## daisysmaid

Well, this is happening again I thought we were in the clear. I spoke with the vet today and she is on stand by in case assistance is needed at birth. It goes back in and only happens when she is laying down,coughing, head butting, and or anything strenuous. We spoke about inducing so she could give birth at the hospital if I wanted to or if it becomes worse


----------



## SandyNubians

Poor baby  Just always, always, always be very careful when inducing. Induce too early and all the babies will die. Try to toss some sugar on it if you can. Just ordinary granulated sugar you use for cooking. Sugar removes excess water from the prolapse and causes it to shrink. As long as it goes back in, again, you will probably be fine. Just be extra cautious about catching her during labor and have a vet on standby just in case. A vet can also put a stitch in her vulva to prevent it from coming out. A prolapse harness can also be used. Lots of options, Inducing should just always be done with extreme caution. As long as she doesn't seem bothered by it (trying to push it out, in pain, off feed, etc.) she should be alright.


----------



## daisysmaid

SandyNubians said:


> Poor baby  Just always, always, always be very careful when inducing. Induce too early and all the babies will die. Try to toss some sugar on it if you can. Just ordinary granulated sugar you use for cooking. Sugar removes excess water from the prolapse and causes it to shrink. As long as it goes back in, again, you will probably be fine. Just be extra cautious about catching her during labor and have a vet on standby just in case. A vet can also put a stitch in her vulva to prevent it from coming out. A prolapse harness can also be used. Lots of options, Inducing should just always be done with extreme caution. As long as she doesn't seem bothered by it (trying to push it out, in pain, off feed, etc.) she should be alright.


What should I look out for during labor?


----------



## SandyNubians

Just making sure it's not in the way. If she begins to push and the tissue starts to come out or push out, I would get a vet out immediately. Just make sure she progresses normally and doesn't appear to be in any distress at all. If at any point your gut tells you something is wrong then I would get a vet out. I have had a number of does kid with prolapses, never any quite as big as that (when they are standing anyways) but all have missed just fine. Only problems I experienced was twisted kids since normally my does that get prolapse's have multiples.


----------



## daisysmaid

So it’s kind of hard to see but I swear I am noticing a more filled udder and hollowing by tailhead.. hard to know for sure on the ligament status because I can’t feel her. Body shape seems to have changed drastically overnight as well. What do you think? Also, she is very annoyed with her back end


----------



## healthyishappy

She seems ready to me!!! Does she have any goo coming out? Amber goo means she's ready.


----------



## Sfgwife

Those kids are still very high on her. You still got a bit to wait. Sorry. . She wont look so round anymore kinda like your sarah. . She will be more oval lol!


----------



## daisysmaid

Sfgwife said:


> Those kids are still very high on her. You still got a bit to wait. Sorry. .


From looking at her not in pictures I would say she has dropped quite a bit from yesterday..... but in reality how much further could she drop lol there's only so much ground clearance haha


----------



## daisysmaid

This is looking promising to me!!


----------



## spidy1

:waiting:


----------



## daisysmaid

Just trying to prolapse again(headsmash) I've contacted two different vets who are ready and willing to help if needed. We are just watching super close so we can catch the very first start of labor to make sure it is progressing normally. Tomorrow's day 145!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

daisysmaid said:


> View attachment 155451
> Tomorrow's day 145!!!


Can't be, she's been being watched by us that long.lol


----------



## daisysmaid

On average how often do Nigerian dwarfs actually go on day 145 or after??


----------



## daisysmaid

Dwarf Dad said:


> Can't be, she's been being watched by us that long.lol


Totally feels like it right!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> On average how often do Nigerian dwarfs actually go on day 145 or after??


This year gracie went on day 145. Last year i didnt have an exact due date so i cannot compare.


----------



## SandyNubians

My nigerians have gone. Day 146, 144, 145, 147, and furthest I have ever had one go is 148. On average most mine go 146, or 145. Either way, getting closer!


----------



## daisysmaid

You guys are the best!!!! Thanks for all of your support and good times while I wait very impatiently for these girls to kid:bighug:


----------



## daisysmaid

Pics of Harley from this morning...


----------



## daisysmaid

I look at her too often to notice small changes I think...does it look like her belly right in front of her udder has dropped down some? Or am I just wishing?? Lol


----------



## healthyishappy

Yes, it does look like she has dropped some.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She looks a bit posty and her tail...getting close


----------



## daisysmaid

I have to share this wonderful news with you guys. I finally felt Harley’s udder today!!!!! She has never let me that close let alone allowed me to touch her lol. I’m happy to say it is still soft I now have a great indicator on when she will kid. Before I had no idea if it was tight or not because I could only look.:coolmoves:


----------



## SandyNubians

How nice! Now you know what it feels like and can tell when it starts to change! Good girl Harley. Now we just have to wait for that to happen


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves::great:


----------



## daisysmaid

So, the very latest date she was in with the buck was December 31st!! Latest due date is May 25...


----------



## SandyNubians

Yahoo! Almost there! One more week at most! Unless she decideds to wait a little longer to drive you even crazier


----------



## daisysmaid

Here's miss Harley this afternoon.... udder felt a little more firm.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I thought something was going with those two. Meeting at the water cooler, while everyone else busy, to discuss this Code they are following.


----------



## daisysmaid

Harley’s in labor!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Yay!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

That a girl Harley. Now bear down and push those little hostages out! So many people are ready for those kids to be born. If you don't go ahead and have them, an intervention of group members might occur to urge you on even more than they already have.


----------



## daisysmaid

Definitely happening. She’s taking her time but we are getting some lip curling pushes now....


----------



## groovyoldlady

Harley! Harley! Harley!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Do Harley kids get motorcycle names like Fat Boy, Street Glide, V-Rod, Sportster?


----------



## groovyoldlady

How about Moped or Schwin? ;-)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Vespa.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ooo, I like Vespa!

Here's a huge list of more "bike" names that I stole form some website:


Thunderbolt (BSA)
Venom (Velocette)
Spitfire (BSA)
Interceptor (Honda, Royal Enfield, et.al.)
Thunderbird (Triumph)
Black Lightning (Vincent-HRD)
Lightning (BSA, Buell, et.al.)
X-75 Hurricane (Triumph)
Mach I (II, III, IV) Kawasaki, Ducati (Mach 1S)
Commando (Norton)

Honorable mention:


Ninja (Kawasaki)
Silver Hawk (Matchless)
Victor 441 (BSA)
Super Glide (Harley-Davidson)
Bonneville (Triumph)
Bullet (Royal Enfield)
Rocket III (BSA and Triumph)
Katana (Suzuki)
Super Hawk (Honda)
Road King (Harley-Davidson)
Avenger (Kawasaki)
Trident (Triumph)
Intruder (Suzuki)
Trail 90 (Honda)
Bandit (Suzuki)
Tiger (Triumph)
Magna (Honda)
Sportster (Harley-Davidson)
Black Bird (Honda)
Daytona (Triumph)
Dominator (Norton)
Formula 3 (Ducati)
V-Max (Yamaha)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Honda Dream
You cheated.lol mine were coming from memory. That is why so long between posts.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Oh. Sorry for getting off topic.
Come on Harley!


----------



## Sfgwife

daisysmaid said:


> Definitely happening. She's taking her time but we are getting some lip curling pushes now....


It has been an hour now.....

mg::waiting::waiting::waiting:


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! (dance)(dance):clapping: Been outside working all day, so a bit late to the party! Can't wait to see the little ones. Good luck! Happy kidding:clapping:


----------



## spidy1

OOO I like the bike names!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Sorry @Dwarf Dad, I don't know my motorcycles like you do. So I had to pull out the big guns!

Any babies yet??????


----------



## Dwarf Dad

groovyoldlady said:


> Sorry @Dwarf Dad, I don't know my motorcycles like you do. So I had to pull out the big guns!
> 
> Any babies yet??????


I used to know them.lol I just had to google to come up with corn starch. If this gets worse with age, I am in BIG trouble. Of course I didn't think I would last this long.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I found a picture of one of the ones I didn't know about until about ten years ago.
Harley, this is a Harley thread isn't it, Moo Glide, slang.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Oh well, these waiting room conversations are killing me.lol Tub Time! Will check in b4 bed time. No smoking in here, please.


----------



## SandyNubians

Hmmm, I always get nervous when nothing is heard back. Hope all is alright and you are perhaps playing with some cute little babies!


----------



## Sfgwife

SandyNubians said:


> Hmmm, I always get nervous when nothing is heard back. Hope all is alright and you are perhaps playing with some cute little babies!


That is what i keep thinkin. .


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sfgwife said:


> That is what i keep thinkin. .


Me, too.


----------



## daisysmaid

Wow guys it was a crazy delivery....I’m exhausted, Harley’s exhausted, 3 babies!!!! First little one came butt first. I got him breathing but he’s inside with me because I couldn’t keep his body temp up. Second one doeling doing fantastic, 3rd also came out butt first doing great!! So 2 doelings and buck!! Will post more better pics in the morning!! Harley has some crazy stuff going on with her as well go into details when I can think straight. They aren’t all black and white...2 tri colored and one black,white,and gray!!


----------



## daisysmaid

Super hectic delivery......


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh my goodness. This is SO relieving! Was very scared to click the thread! Congrats!!!:kid2::kid3::kid3: They look adorable! Hope the little buckling gets stronger for you soon!


----------



## daisysmaid

The little buckling took about 60ml of colostrum for me finally!!! I’ll try to get him on mom in the morning


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! That is great!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Welcome to the little Vroom-Vrooms! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear the story behind the story!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yippy, they have been delivered. Hoping all has been improving with Harley and she is rested and feeling better this morning. Congratulations :storkgirl::storkgirl::storkboy:.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sorry such a hard kidding.
Congratulations!


----------



## spidy1

YIPPEEEEE!


----------



## toth boer goats

Super cute, congrats.


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## Sfgwife

Too cute and love their no ears! And all of them look like they got those. That is crazy!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Crazy cute mini munchies!


----------



## spidy1

I LOVE the white face!!!!


----------



## Boerz

Congrats they are beautiful !!! (dance)


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww! They are too cute:inlove: Their ears are the best!


----------



## groovyoldlady

ooooooo. SUCH ADORABLE ALIENS!!!!!

How far away do you live from me? We have a mini munchie yearling doe that is going to need a mini munchie man friend this fall... I don't think my parole officer will let me buy him, but maybe we could "visit".


----------



## Sfgwife

groovyoldlady said:


> ooooooo. SUCH ADORABLE ALIENS!!!!!
> 
> How far away do you live from me? We have a mini munchie yearling doe that is going to need a mini munchie man friend this fall... I don't think my parole officer will let me buy him, but maybe we could "visit".


Keep talkin like that and i bet the parole officer wont let you out the house even. Hahahahaha!


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> ooooooo. SUCH ADORABLE ALIENS!!!!!
> 
> How far away do you live from me? We have a mini munchie yearling doe that is going to need a mini munchie man friend this fall... I don't think my parole officer will let me buy him, but maybe we could "visit".


Haha!! We are in colorado


----------



## Dwarf Dad

groovyoldlady said:


> ooooooo. SUCH ADORABLE ALIENS!!!!!
> 
> How far away do you live from me? We have a mini munchie yearling doe that is going to need a mini munchie man friend this fall... I don't think my parole officer will let me buy him, but maybe we could "visit".


You could pay for it by selling lobster to pay for gas. Always people coming through here selling shrimp.lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

daisysmaid said:


> Haha!! We are in colorado


 Dang. That would be quite the road trip for a 5 minute breeding date! However, my parole officer likes to travel and he LOVES Colorado. I wonder if I can persuade him that we need to camp our way out there with Claire riding in the back seat!


----------



## daisysmaid

groovyoldlady said:


> Dang. That would be quite the road trip for a 5 minute breeding date! However, my parole officer likes to travel and he LOVES Colorado. I wonder if I can persuade him that we need to camp our way out there with Claire riding in the back seat!


Omg!!! That's too funny. I could totally picture that


----------



## daisysmaid

The little buckling is doing fantastic!!! My 2 year old thought he needed a book to read and his bottle near by lol so sweet


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I was wondering how smart your goats are.lol All that mine do with printed pictures and words is eat them.


----------



## SandyNubians

Awe. Too cute! That is so great to hear! I am so glad he is doing well!


----------



## groovyoldlady

daisysmaid said:


> View attachment 155907
> The little buckling is doing fantastic!!! My 2 year old thought he needed a book to read and his bottle near by lol so sweet


 That is absolutely the most precious thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## daisysmaid

Some glamour shots of my bottle baby and a cute one of his two sisters!! I'm in love Harley's a fantastic first time mom too!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Awww, they are just too stinking adorable. Love those little round faced, earless furballs.


----------



## Maureen

SO cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Really, really cute kids!


----------



## SandyNubians

Awe! How cute are they?! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Be still my heart!!!!!!


----------

